# Breeders in Florida



## Cecely

Hi,

I have been doing a lot of research on maltese breeders around the Orlando, FL area for quite some time now and have just gotten more and more indecisive . There are so many breeders in FL to choose from! I've gone to the AMA Referral list and have somewhat narrowed it down to the following:

-Crisandra Maltese
-TNT Maltese
-Luvlane Maltese
-Tasseltop Maltese
-Petite Maltese
-Darlynns Maltese
-Chrisman Maltese

Many of these do not have websites so it's a little more difficult for me to find out more about them and their pups. I have contacted a few and they seemed very kind. So my question is, has anyone had experiences with any of them? And if so could you please share pros/cons, price range, pictures, year you purchased your puppy or any other helpful information of each. Lastly, I understand that some of them, such as Chrisman Maltese, may be a little more expensive. Although I am trying to stay under $3,000, I am willing to save up for it if I feel the puppy is worth it, especially since I prefer a female and I know they usually cost more. If you know of any other breeders that you would like to recommend please feel free as I am completely open to suggestions at this point. Thank you very much and Have a wonderful day!

-Cecely


----------



## elly

My girl Mercedes is from TNT Maltese. I have a great relationship with Theresa. You can pm me for her email. You are very lucky to be in Florida, many good breeders.


----------



## godiva goddess

My Mia is a Chrisman and I personally have had a very wonderful experience with Chrisman. Even after all these years, I still maintain communication with both Chris and Manny and I still am very very happy with my choice of choosing them. I feel blessed to have Mia, and proud that she is a Chrisman malt. 

Bonnie's Angels is also located in Florida. She has been showing for a lonnngg time and has a good reputation. Many members on here have her dogs and I find her malts to be very very beautiful. You might want to do a search and ask these members for their opinions. 

Good luck!!


----------



## mysugarbears

My one girl Reese is from TNT and Theresa and Tom are wonderful. There alot of wonderful breeders in Florida. You can pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## jpupart

My Candy is from Joyce Watkins- Marcris Maltese in Jupiter, Florida. I have a great relationship with Joyce and would highly recommend her,too. We keep in touch every few weeks. Feel free to pm me for additional info if you want.


----------



## elly

jpupart said:


> My Candy is from Joyce Watkins- Marcris Maltese in Jupiter, Florida. I have a great relationship with Joyce and would highly recommend her,too. We keep in touch every few weeks. Feel free to pm me for additional info if you want.


Candy is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## jpupart

elly said:


> Candy is BEAUTIFUL!!!


thank you!!!!!


----------



## princessre

For me personally, I would goto Bonnie's Angels and Diamond Maltese if I were in Florida.


----------



## jmm

I have dealt personally with Chrisman and can recommend them. I would also suggest Linda Haas of Ta Lin Maltese. Linda is a very dedicated, caring breeder.


----------



## elly

jmm said:


> I have dealt personally with Chrisman and can recommend them. I would also suggest Linda Haas of Ta Lin Maltese. Linda is a very dedicated, caring breeder.


Ta Lin Maltese has beautiful Maltese, I talked to Linda after Ellie passed away.


----------



## mysugarbears

Cecely, just remember to do your homework and when you think you've done it all go back and do it again...you can never do enough homework when finding a pup that is going to be a part of your family for hopefully 15+ years. Good luck in your search. 

I contacted Joyce of Marcris, but at the time i spoke with her she didn't have a retired pup available, but she was very nice to speak with.


----------



## revakb2

I have been to Crisandra Maltese. I went with a friend to pick up a puppy. She is outside of Orlando. My friend is very happy with the female puppy she got. She got a cute little girl. The breeder spent a lot of time with us and the puppy. She also showed us the pup's mom and dad, and other dogs that she was getting ready to show. Her dogs were kept in a dog room inside her house. I don't think Cristandra has a wesite, but it might be worthwhile to call her. This is my friends puppy from Crisandra.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Moxie is also A Chrisman Maltese, and I too maintain my relationship with Manny and Christopher. Good luck. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Cosy

I've purchased two dogs from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese in West Palm Beach Gardens. I'd go to her again.


----------



## CloudClan

Cecely said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research on maltese breeders around the Orlando, FL area for quite some time now and have just gotten more and more indecisive . There are so many breeders in FL to choose from! I've gone to the AMA Referral list and have somewhat narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> -Crisandra Maltese
> -TNT Maltese
> -Luvlane Maltese
> -Tasseltop Maltese
> -Petite Maltese
> -Darlynns Maltese
> -Chrisman Maltese
> 
> Many of these do not have websites so it's a little more difficult for me to find out more about them and their pups. I have contacted a few and they seemed very kind. So my question is, has anyone had experiences with any of them? And if so could you please share pros/cons, price range, pictures, year you purchased your puppy or any other helpful information of each. Lastly, I understand that some of them, such as Chrisman Maltese, may be a little more expensive. Although I am trying to stay under $3,000, I am willing to save up for it if I feel the puppy is worth it, especially since I prefer a female and I know they usually cost more. If you know of any other breeders that you would like to recommend please feel free as I am completely open to suggestions at this point. Thank you very much and Have a wonderful day!
> 
> -Cecely


You are right, many of the breeders on your list do not have websites and so they are lesser known to folks here on this forum, but many of them have been breeding for decades and have tons of experience. There are several names on your list that have contributed greatly to the history of this breed. I encourage you to call them and spend some time talking to them and go see them if you can either at their homes or at shows. Websites (even this one) do not paint a full picture. I applaud you for doing your research. Also, just because there are not many puppy buyers on a forum like this one may simply mean that that breeder does not produce as many puppies as some of the others. But you can ask the breeder for references.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## mom2bijou

You are in the land of great malt breeders! My Ben is from Chrisman and my Emma is from Marcris (Joyce Watkins). Emma's father is actually a TNT malt. I didn't deal w/TNT b/c I got Em from Joyce herself, but I know from other members they are great breeders. Joyce is a lovely person to talk with. She doesn't breed often but you never know. You have lots of great options! Best of luck w/your search!


----------



## Cecely

Thank you all very much for your responses. I will definitely keep all your suggestions in mind when picking a puppy


----------



## elly

Cecely said:


> Thank you all very much for your responses. I will definitely keep all your suggestions in mind when picking a puppy


 
Good Luck. Please let us know when you get a new puppy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

elly said:


> Good Luck. Please let us know when you get a new puppy.


yes and post lots of pictures!!


----------

